# Merry Christmas Vape Fam!



## Stroodlepuff (25/12/16)

From @Gizmo, myself and the rest of the Vape King Crew!

A Very Happy Holiday to all of you, regardless of which one you celebrate. We hope you have a wonderful love filled day with your actual families 

xxx

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Thanks Stroods and Giz

Happy Xmas to you guys and thanks for all you have done for this amazing community!

You guys rock big time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

